# TURTLES



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

ANYONE NEED INFO


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well you won't find any info in the lounge...but maybe in the non-piranha section.members can help ya out..

btw-state what kind of turtle your interested in getting,there alot of different variety of turtles out there..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I think he is asking if any of us need info on them.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

not I but thanks.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would like to suggest you make up a profile on the species you know, that would kick ass









but in the mean time you can tell me about how to keep them, how to buy them and what thay are like as pets and with other pets.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

snapping turtles are the best of all the turtles! (houseing) for most turtles you will need a 55 gallon....you will need sand or rocks a under tank heater,filter and a screen top...you never fill the water to the top only about half way or as big as the turtle is you'll need a in tank or canister filter for that but it must be for a tank much much bigger for turtles make a big mess...at leest a hundred watt light thats for reptiles


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2003)

fury said:


> snapping turtles are the best of all the turtles! (houseing) for most turtles you will need a 55 gallon....you will need sand or rocks a under tank heater,filter and a screen top...


Thanks for the info Fury.

I just have a few corrections.

A 55 gallon tank, because of its 20" height, is quite cumbersome for keeping turtles. I'm not sure the UV-emissions from the flourescent lamp can penetrate all the way to the bottom and the heat lamp will be much less effective at that height. I prefer the more shallow and wider breeder-type aquariums for keeping reptiles.

I've never heard of anyone adding a heating pad or under-tank heater to an aquarium filled with water. Most people who keep turtles keep the water at room temperature and have a basking lamp over a shallow area of the tank. The difference in temperature allows the turtle to thermoregulate, or decide for himself what body temperature he wants to maintain.

You're right about the filter. Turtles can produce a tremendous amount of crap! That's one of the reasons I no longer keep them because they foul the water horribly and require extensive filtration and constant water changes.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm sorry but you don't kno what your talking about turtles are cold blooded just like snakes they need a place to get warm and cool off if they need to but the warmer the temp the better for the turtle the heater under the tank is to keep the water temp at about 75 at night and the light is for vitamin's not so much for the heat (so it looks like i'm correcting you) don't' try to make me look like a fool i'm trying to help someone


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ouch he wasnt trying to be a smart ass he was just trying to help you


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no need to try and be a prick


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

A snapping turtle in a 55g?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Fly river turtles dont need to bask...just clean,stable water


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

this is going the wrong way just ask me a (?) and i will help you...sorry to all but i do kno what i'm talking about..olson all turtles bask just in a diffrint way most climb out onto rocks and sit in the sun other's just come to the surface and float like a log (it's still basking)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> no need to try and be a prick


 rofl coming from you that just funny


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I agree with Kory lol but usually p45's comments are smart and witty


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what is rofl


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

oh i dont want and trouble but the water should be at deep at the width of the turtle across the shell incase it flips over then it can flip back over with out drowning.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

fury said:


> olson all turtles bask just in a diffrint way most climb out onto rocks and sit in the sun other's just come to the surface and float like a log (it's still basking)


 could be true...had one for quite awhile and never saw it do that and everything I read before i purchased it never said that.since they are fully aquatic I was told and did just keep the water and temp stable.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

look i gave some info on most turtles not all (i cant answer what i wasint asked)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

rofl=Rolling On Floor Laughing

dude calm down people are just helping.........unless you a turtle expert i.e you study them for a living and for science but instead it sounds like you're talking from experience and so are these people........so back down a little bit and be open they're just trying to help others if they decide to get a turtle


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

fury said:


> look i gave some info on most turtles not all (i cant answer what i wasint asked)


 you are just trying help man,I know but you reacted so poorly to some constructive critism I couldnt help but talk a little crap...sorry


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm sorry! but i did ask all of you if you need help..then people just jumped down my neck







so i got mad







like anyone would (sorry about that) i don't want every one in this site to think i'm an ass...


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

fury said:


> i don't want every one in this site to think i'm an ass...


 I dont think your a ass and I doubt anyone else does


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dude everyone gets corrected!! Don't worry about it! Thats why we're part of the site.......so as to increase our knoweledge not to look good in front on people you've never even seen lol


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

In my opinion, keeping reptiles is more art than science. There are alot of different ways to accomplish the same end.

I shouldn't have stated my post as a "correction", but rather my own method of keeping a turtle -back when I used to keep painted turtles and snapping turtles.


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

There f*cking turtles,feed them to your P's and use their shells as astrays............................


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Sundrop, that Is just about the worst and most useless post i have ever read on this site....I am now dumber having read it.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I hope he someday finds an alligator snapper in his shower, that will make him appreciate a turtle.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its just another idiot on the site, gawk and laugh and then move on plz


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> its just another idiot on the site, gawk and laugh and then move on plz










stop talking about me like that


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

... huh


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sundrop said:


> There f*cking turtles,feed them to your P's and use their shells as astrays............................


 P's would get ate by an aligator snapper. Please refrain from being a jack ass in future posts.

Thank you have a nice day.


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

What a bunch of p*ssy's , I made fun of your poor little turtles oh well...Suck it up........if you dont like it







you.....


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Sundrop, that Is just about the worst and most useless post i have ever read on this site....I am now dumber having read it.


 wow, you must really be dumb now.....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sundrop are you inbread?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Very mature guys - any further problems please PM me about it


----------

